# advice for a tall guy



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

Evening chaps,

new to the forum, i'm 6'7 218 lbs. finished a cut recently very pleased with my results, but being so tall i want to maximise that frame and grow much more than i have before (naturally), nutrition wise i'm sorted slowing add more cals each week, feeling good and growing around a pound a week. My question is does anyone have any tips for really tall guys? or are there any similar height guys could chime in?

I'm happy with what i'm doing but if i can any furthers tips that would be great, thanks.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

How can someone be a whole foot taller than me

P*sstake.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

L11 said:


> How can someone be a whole foot taller than me
> 
> P*sstake.


haha, if it makes you feel any better its not easy to get good fitting t-shirts!!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Have a read of this lad an see if it helps

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_tall_guys_get_jacked


----------



## muaythai (Feb 10, 2013)

Take up thai-boxing, no one will be able to touch you with that sort of reach advantage!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Gorky said:


> Evening chaps,
> 
> new to the forum, i'm 6'7 218 lbs. finished a cut recently very pleased with my results, but being so tall i want to maximise that frame and grow much more than i have before (naturally), nutrition wise i'm sorted slowing add more cals each week, feeling good and growing around a pound a week. My question is does anyone have any tips for really tall guys? or are there any similar height guys could chime in?
> 
> I'm happy with what i'm doing but if i can any furthers tips that would be great, thanks.


best tip I cud give is to share your picture in the men of ukm thread and we can take it from there


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Just train hard and heavy and eat enough protein/cals to grow.

Same as anybody else mate


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Big dirty compound lifts!

I'm 6ft5 and around 260lbs. (Cut down from 350lbs ish and still going) Mixture of circuit training, HIIT/Tabata, and weights. Look in my journal if you wish for the type of lifts I do.

I'm on a PPL with a mixture of GVT at the moment. Did a GVT legs session yesterday and my quads feel like they are constantly burning at the moment. Appetite has been rediculous as well today which has sent me over my macro limit, but thought screw it, my body clearly needs all it can get to help it recover and grow.

Eat, train, sleep.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> best tip I cud give is to share your picture in the men of ukm thread and we can take it from there


I second this movement


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking good/built at that height isn't going to be easy. That's the first thing. Im 6'4 so you've got a couple of inches on me.

adding a lbs or two here and there is going to look like nothing.

My advice. Keep it simple and keep it strong. something like 5/3/1. stronglifts, anything like that.

Working on strength will inevitably lead to muscle gains assuming your eating enough. Id also advise that adding a bit of chub wont be the end of the world. Itll fill you out.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi I'm 6.4 so not quite as tall as you ,

Being tall means you will be crap at pushing movements like bench press and shoulder press

But don't worrie about it you should be good at pulling movements like rows and dead lifts

On bench press I don't let the bar touch my chest ,probably about 2 inches off ,

This is because it messes my shoulders up having long limbs pluss I get a better mind to muscle

Connection doing it his way


----------



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

tomo8 said:


> Have a read of this lad an see if it helps
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_tall_guys_get_jacked


a good read, thanks for that.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> best tip I cud give is to share your picture in the men of ukm thread and we can take it from there


i cant find that thread?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> Big dirty compound lifts!
> 
> I'm 6ft5 and around 260lbs. (Cut down from 350lbs ish and still going) Mixture of circuit training, HIIT/Tabata, and weights. Look in my journal if you wish for the type of lifts I do.
> 
> ...


hello mate, thanks for that -how do i get to your journal?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm 6,6 started at around 11 stone biggest I got was 18.5 stone. I'm around 17 ATM I think been off training with injury.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

mikex101 said:


> Looking good/built at that height isn't going to be easy. That's the first thing. Im 6'4 so you've got a couple of inches on me.
> 
> adding a lbs or two here and there is going to look like nothing.
> 
> ...


cheers fella, I like the look of both of them. Out of curiosity then, would a strength rep range of around 5 be better than a higher bodybuilding style hypertrophy range for me?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Hi I'm 6.4 so not quite as tall as you ,
> 
> Being tall means you will be crap at pushing movements like bench press and shoulder press
> 
> ...


I hear that - my arms are so frigging long. will give that a try, what angle are your elbows at?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

killah said:


> I'm 6,6 started at around 11 stone biggest I got was 18.5 stone. I'm around 17 ATM I think been off training with injury.


like the sound of that! what kind of training were you doing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Gorky said:


> cheers fella, I like the look of both of them. Out of curiosity then, would a strength rep range of around 5 be better than a higher bodybuilding style hypertrophy range for me?


possibly, but you'll have to figure that out yourself over time.

Thing is, if you eat right and get to a stage where you're benching 150x5, squatting 250x5 and pulling 300x5. You will look like you can do it. Especially when tall.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 16, 2013)

mikex101 said:


> possibly, but you'll have to figure that out yourself over time.
> 
> Thing is, if you eat right and get to a stage where you're benching 150x5, squatting 250x5 and pulling 300x5. You will look like you can do it. Especially when tall.


thats a nice simple way to put it, thanks for that.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Gorky said:


> like the sound of that! what kind of training were you doing?


I always found better results with lower reps heavy weight. So no more than 10.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Gorky said:


> hello mate, thanks for that -how do i get to your journal?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/224512-big_al-stay-puft-go-lean.html


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gorky said:


> I hear that - my arms are so frigging long. will give that a try, what angle are your elbows at?


I keep my elbows closer to my body instead of flaring them out

This takes some stress off your shoulders ,feels strange if you don't do hem this way but you get used to it


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Hi I'm 6.4 so not quite as tall as you ,
> 
> Being tall means you will be crap at pushing movements like bench press and shoulder press
> 
> ...


I am 6' 2 and arms like an ape yet I wouldn't say my OHP is too shabby....for a natty anyway.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I am 6' 2 and arms like an ape yet I wouldn't say my OHP is too shabby....for a natty anyway.


It might just be me then.what are you like at squatting,I am pritty crap at them as well

But good at sl deadlifts and lying leg curls


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Reading this makes me jelly as fcuk , im 6'4 but only 188lbs - ive been eating and lifting heavy as i can for a while now but the weight is going on soooo slowly :\


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Xbigdave79 said:


> It might just be me then.what are you like at squatting,I am pritty crap at them as well
> 
> But good at sl deadlifts and lying leg curls


My lifts are in the strength section of this forum in the natty scum league.

Unassisted/Unequipped Age	BW	DL	SQ	BP	Tot

BLUE(UK) 36	108	220	200	160	580

These are the best lifts I have done although I doubt I could do the squat now but could do about 180ish provided that my lower back doesn't let go. Deadlift I could pull just under that but when I do them often eventually my lower back lets me know so I have to back off. BP was recent, kills my shoulders.

Other lifts...

OHP, 117.5kg

SLDL 140kg(for reps....sod doing this as 1RM)

Leg curls, can't remember but quite strong compared to others, usually almost whole stack if not the all.

Lying tricep extensions, 90kg + olympic EZ bar.

Dips, BW + 60kg

Once I get my wrist sorted out,I am thinking to get a coach to sort out my form on the squat,bench and deadlift.


----------

